# why doesn't doctors help us



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

my name is Rosie I was diagnosed with ibs last June and since there my symptoms have been getting worse especially since December .my mum rang up the hospital for a appointment to see the specialist but it's been 3 weeks and there still isn't a repley my mum sent a letter last week still no replay I havenâ€™t seen him since last September aswell.I've became so depressed these days I just don't know wat to do with myself.I've started going out less and less these days. And that not just it at the moment Iâ€™m doing 2 hr a day at school in a special class at high school. but they want me to got back to mainstream which I don't think I can do .also I got options and sats up which is really freaking me out, I don't wot to do even though I got a appointment to see a counsellor in march I not think I can wait any longer and I can't get a earlier apppoinent . it been almost 2 years since I started my first symptoms and it just been hell since then , my family are getting depressed and upset no one knows what to do with me and I was bullyed because of it that was even before I found out wot I have. I had it so much my life has just gone down the pan and I canâ€™t see any hope of it coming back. Any comments would be gd p.s soz about spelling and punctuation by rosie


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

plz can you give me advist that might help


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Rosie and welcome - Are you in the UK? There is a clinical hypnotherapist om Cheshire that I help here in the US with who has worked with young people such as yourself - they had IBS so badly that they could not go to school. He has worked with kids who were bullied as well and can help sort this for you if you are interested.If you can't see him in person, he has recordings you listen to at home, and you can ring him for help or email if needed.His name is Michael Mahoney and he is a clinical hypnotherapist and counselor - if you are interested or have any questions let me know. That is one option you may want to consider as it has helped many.You can find out more here: www.ibscds.com or call 0 1925 629899 and just leave a message if you are in the UK - there is a tollfree number on the website. (They are working on their phone lines so it may answer with BT recording, but you can still leave a message if the office is closed at the time you call.)Otherwise, there are many folks here who may have other suggestions to try, but just from reading your story, I think you could be helped with Mike. You can also take a peek at the links below for more help. I have had severe IBS since 1983, was almost housebound with it, and found out about this method here on this BB and was the best thing to help me.Take care and all the best to you... and again welcome to the BB.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaYeah i'm doing my SATS this year along with a music gcse







also options which don't help. This can be a very stressful time and of course stress makes ibs worse. Try practicing destress activities like yoga, or just leaving a day just for yourself each week where you can kick back and watch a dvd or something. Ibs is really horrible but unfortunately even with the help of a doctor there is no miracle cure for it. You do have to learn to cope with ibs and make the most out of your life, because you only live life once and you'll regret it when you're old and havn't lived life to the max. I try to ignore my ibs completely, i take the tablets i need to get me through the day and then act like nothing's wrong. I think people should be allowed to take what medications they want, so long as they're ok to take regularly, as often as needed. If tablets help you to live life to the full, why believe otherwise? Although maybe later on when you're less stressed and have found the thing that helps you most, try cutting down on it. Doctors are annoying as hell i can tell you that. I have a nut allergy and have to wait 6 months for a test to see exactly what i'm allergic to and i've got a feeling it's not just nuts. Maybe try getting an appointment with your local surgery first to talk things over and then ask him to book an appointment which may be quicker. Unfortunately seeing a specialist is as good as impossible but they are very busy with a lot of people wanting expert opinions on the next step forward.Don't sit around waiting for the doctor to ring up, learn to sort yourself out. Think positive and be open about your problems to your friends, it really does help. I hope life gets better for you soon!


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Often in the UK; due to the overload in the NHS: Consultants will only accept communciation for new appointments through the GP as this way the GP's trust pays out for the appointment instead of the often debt-ridden hospital trusts if contacted directly.I would suggest asking your GP to put another referral through to try and get to see this specialist again.Best Regards,mr_colt


----------

